# entender (ser homosexual)



## swift

Buenas noches:

Me interesa conocer la geografía de uso del verbo *“entender”* para referirse al hecho de *‘ser homosexual’*.

El _Diccionario de uso del español_ de María Moliner recoge dicha acepción:


> *entender
> **
> 11 *(inf.) intr. Ser homosexual.


En un hilo del foro Inglés-Español, Rubns dio la siguiente explicación:


elroy said:


> Un amigo español me dijo que “entiendo” puede significar “soy homosexual”.
> 
> ¿Existe ese significado por todo el mundo hispanohablante? O ¿es una peculiaridad de España? ¿Cómo es en los otros países hispanohablantes?
> 
> 
> Rubns said:
> 
> 
> 
> La verdad es que *“entender”* es una expresión bastante común entre gente joven para decir si alguien es homosexual o no. Me extraña que gente de España en este foro no sepan esa expresión ya que es muy utilizada entre gente joven para decir de forma discreta que alguien es homosexual. Además, para preguntarte si eres gay o no, lo más normal es que te digan: ¿Entiendes?. Yo no soy homosexual pero comprendo perfectamente esa expresión por lo que no es jerga exclusiva gay, aunque sí bien es cierto que empezó siendo una especie de "código" entre homosexuales aunque como muchas jergas acabó incorporándose al lenguaje coloquial, y por lo que veo se utiliza sólo en España.
Click to expand...

A mí me parece que se trata, efectivamente, de un peninsularismo, pero me gustaría poder confirmarlo.

Muchas gracias.


swift


----------



## ukimix

Hola swift, 

¿Es una suerte de pregunta en clave? Hay digamos algún antecedente lingüístico que justifique la pregunta: _¿(*Lo*) entiendes?_ Sería bueno tener un par de ejemplos. Si voy a España tendré mucho cuidado con el verbo...


----------



## jorgema

Hola, swift:
Entiendo esa expresión porque la leí o la escuché en alguna película o serie española, pero no recuerdo que se usara con ese sentido en mi país. Y si utilizo el imperfecto es porque creo que ahora el uso se está extendiendo (he leído blogs y artículos peruanos en los que se la emplea, aunque en muchos casos entrecomillada, como si el autor quisiera recalcar que es un significado nuevo, coloquial o jergal, para esa palabra). 

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Por aquí se usa como una suerte de eufemismo o también de código entre pares, como se ha dicho. Pero ya es de uso extendido y coloquial:

_Ese es un bar que frecuenta la gente que entiende._

Un saludo


----------



## swift

Muchas gracias por sus aportaciones. 

Ukimix:

Llevo más de un mes tratando de encontrar ejemplos en los corpus de la RAE. Como te podrás imaginar, dada la alta frecuencia del verbo “entender” en español, los casos son muy copiosos y eso dificulta en grado sumo encontrar ejemplos pertinentes. Cité el mensaje de Rubns porque me pareció que su explicación es muy clara.

Aventuro algunas de mis hipótesis:


Probablemente se use únicamente en presente y en imperfecto de indicativo: _«¿Tú también entiendes? ¡No lo sabía!»_, _«__Ahí fue donde Carmen se percató de que Juan Manuel entendía.». _Difícilmente se podrá emplear en futuro: _?Nuestro hijo entendererá_ se me hace improbable. 
Es posible que esta acepción guarde cierta relación con la forma pronominal _entenderse (con)_, que significa _mantener dos personas relaciones sexuales irregulares_ (DUE).
Saludos,


swift


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo más bien entiendo D) que se trata de un acortamiento de entender el código, lo que se quiere hacer invisible, lo que se oculta tras las apariencias.

Quizá si buscas en el corpus por autores españoles declaradamente homosexuales encontrarás algún uso: se me ocurren Álvaro Pombo, Luis Antonio de Villena o Eduardo Mendicutti, por ejemplo.


----------



## Lurrezko

_Ayer vi al hijo de la vecina en el parque con un chico, muy acaramelado. Ya me habían dicho que entendía.
Spartacus: la guía de la gente que entiende._

¿Te sirven?


----------



## ukimix

Entiendo... en el sentido convencional del término, ¿no?


----------



## jorgema

Concuerdo con Lurrezko en que el sentido es el de "entender el/nuestro código"; y de hecho, para muchos que estén fuera, este uso de entender será incomprensible:_ ¿Tú crees que él entienda?_ (puedes añadir el presente de subjuntivo, swift).


----------



## swift

También yo te doy las gracias por los ejemplos que proporcionaste, Lurrezko. Como he dicho, le he dedicado bastante tiempo al análisis de este uso y construí un par de ejemplos _ad hoc_, pensando que podrían resultar idiomáticos. Asimismo, te agradezco por haberme dado esas referencias bibliográficas. Por desgracia, no logré encontrar ejemplos válidos para los propósitos de este hilo.

Jorge:

¡Tienes razón en cuanto al subjuntivo! 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> También yo te doy las gracias por los ejemplos que proporcionaste, Lurrezko. Como he dicho, le he dedicado bastante tiempo al análisis de este uso y construí un par de ejemplos _ad hoc_, pensando que podrían resultar idiomáticos.



Son idiomáticos a mi entender. Quizá el de hipótesis futura esté algo agarrado por los pelos.


----------



## duvija

Nunca escuché esa expresión.


----------



## Jonno

ukimix said:


> Si voy a España tendré mucho cuidado con el verbo...



No será necesario, usamos el verbo entender con toda normalidad.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El contexto te aclara. Por aquí _entender_ se usa entre homosexuales de ambos sexos en el sentido ya tratado en anteriores mensajes. Entre gente ajena al mundo homosexual se usa en el sentido que marca el DRAE.


----------



## ukimix

XiaoRoel said:


> El contexto te aclara. Por aquí _entender_ se usa entre homosexuales de ambos sexos en el sentido ya tratado en anteriores mensajes. Entre gente ajena al mundo homosexual se usa en el sentido que marca el DRAE.



Así es estimado Xiao. ¡Me da gusto leerte!


----------



## swift

Lurrezko said:


> Son idiomáticos a mi entender. Quizá el de hipótesis futura esté algo agarrado por los pelos.


Es lo que sospechaba.  Gracias. 

Xiao, ¿se trata de una acepción reciente, del siglo XX, como apuntan algunos compañeros españoles?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sí, de unos veinte o veinticinco años para acá.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Xiao, ¿se trata de una acepción reciente, del siglo XX, como apuntan algunos compañeros españoles?



Me acuerdo bien del contexto en que la conocí: en boca de actores, algunos de ellos gays, a finales de los 80. Ellos la manejaban con soltura, de modo que probablemente ya se usaba en el ambiente homosexual desde unos años atrás como mínimo.

Un saludo


----------



## swift

Gracias, Xiao y Lurrezko oinak. 

Todas estas palabras tienen un derrotero semejante al de las voces de germanía, que se forjan dentro de un sociolecto y paulatinamente se van difundiendo hasta que pierden ese carácter de hablar secreto o codificado.


----------



## swift

*ACTUALIZACIÓN* ​Del _Diccionario sohez de uso del español cotidiano_ cito algunos ejemplos auténticos:


> *entender* v. ser homosexual
> 
> [...] «Quería desviar el caso a un asunto de homosexuales. Entiende. Por eso no puede ver a las tordas.» Raúl del Pozo, _Noche de tahúres_. ‖ «Busco chico que entienda, discreto y poco exigente. Dejar aquí el teléfono.» Francisco Umbral, _El Giocondo_. ‖ [...] «... el Agostiú, que tendrá un montón de hijos pero para mí que entiende...» Jaime Romo, _Un cubo lleno de cangrejos_. ‖ [...]
> 
> Carbonell Basset, Delfín. _Diccionario sohez de uso del español cotidiano, popular, desenfadado, familiar, coloquial, grosero y malhablado, con eufemismos, insultos, clichés, solecismos, barbarismos, ñoñerías, jergas y piadosismos._ Barcelona: Ediciones del Serbal, 2007.


----------



## Calambur

Hola.

Llego un poco tarde, pero llego...
En Buenos Aires (zona porteña) el término apareció alrededor de 1980 (es decir, más o menos en la misma época que dice *Xiao*). 
Se usó un tiempo largo y luego me parece que cayó en desuso, o no me crucé con gente que lo usara.

No sé si lo decían los homosexuales entre sí, pero sí lo usaban lo no homosexuales para referirse a ellos (y aquí 'ellos' excluye a 'ellas', pues la palabra apareció en una época en la que el lesbianismo se tapaba muy cuidadosamente).  

Ojalá alguno de los muchachos argentinos cuente si lo conoce.

Saludos._


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En esas épocas estaba yo por la Reina del Plata, y la verdad es que nunca lo escuché en ese sentido, o si lo escuché simplemente no lo _entendí_.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

swift said:


> Del​_Diccionario *sohez *de uso del español cotidiano​_cito algunos ejemplos auténticos:​


​Hola.

Quizá debería abrir un hilo para no desviar este... Pero es una pequeña curiosidad: ¿alguien sabe si el autor del diccionario que trae swift es el único que usa _*sohez*_ así?¿Y si es alguna especie de broma o referencia al contenido "gamberro" o transgresor del propio diccionario?

Saludos


----------



## swift

Muchas gracias a Calambur y a don Hakuna. 

En cuanto a esto:





Miguel On Ojj said:


> Y si es alguna especie de broma o referencia al contenido "gamberro" o transgresor del propio diccionario?


Estaba seguro de que alguien lo iba a _echar de ver_ —a notar, en costarricense—, Miguel.  De la introducción que el propio autor redactó cito:


> El título fue un regalo de Camilo José Cela; la «h» intercalada es cosa mía. He recuperado esta «h» que utilizaron Sebastián de Covarrubias en su _Tesoro de la lengua castellana o española _(1611) y el _Diccionario de Autoridades_ (1726-39) y otros diccionarios de la Academia Española hasta 1822, porque así, creo, me aparto de la connotación de obsceno o sucio que, incorrectamente, adquirió la palabra en el siglo diez y nueve, y también por su impacto visual. El vocabulario que se incluye es, pues, sohez en el sentido de popular, desenfadado, cotidiano, coloquial, familiar, callejero, malhablado, que empleamos para comunicarnos con vecinos, amigos, conocidos y parientes de manera no estándar, relajada e informal.


En la contraportada, además de ese fragmento de la introducción (hasta _visual_), aparece esta cita de Cervantes (_Quijote_, I, capítulo 3):


> Pero de vosotros, sohez, y baxa canalla, no hago caso.


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> Estaba seguro de que alguien lo iba a _echar de ver_ —a notar, en costarricense—, Miguel.


 ¡Minga, que te iba a preguntar!... Estaba segura de que era una *"agachada de tero"*.

'ta prontito,
Cal


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá no lo he oído con ese significado. ¿Algún paisano? Con eso de que la gente más joven con la que me junto pasa de los 30 y tengo años sin ver la televisión ya no sé ni como se habla en la actualidad.


----------



## Señor K

También llego tarde, pero... ¡¿En qué momento se institucionalizó esa expresión?! 

En Chile jamás he escuchado ese significado (o será que no frecuento ciertos círculos ), y menos sin entrecomillar, como para hacer entender que estamos ocupando un eufemismo.

Acá entender es entender. Punto. Hay muchas expresiones -especialmente festivas- para dar a entender que alguien es homosexual, pero ésa no es una de ellas.


----------



## Calambur

Señor K said:


> ¡¿En qué momento se institucionalizó esa expresión?!
> Yo creo que no llegó a "institucionalizarse" (al menos, no en la Argentina -me refiero a Buenos Aires, capital-).
> He estado haciendo encuestas... y parecería que no todos llegaron a conocer el término.
> 
> [...] y menos sin entrecomillar, como para hacer entender que estamos ocupando un eufemismo.
> El entrecomillado (según pude apreciar en su momento, y ahora también -haciendo encuestas caseras-) lo daban el contexto y la entonación.
> 
> Y pienso que el eufemismo ha caído en desuso porque en la actualidad los porteños -en general- han dejado de fijarse en las preferencias sexuales de los demás -y si se fijan, no se atreven a hacer hincapié en esas cuestiones personalísimas-.
> 
> Saludos._


----------



## Señor K

En todo caso...

Lo del entrecomillado, Calambur, lo decía en el entendido de que también existia el uso escrito. Claro está que, en el lenguaje hablado, la entonación (y algún otro indicio, como una expresión facial acorde) es clave para hacerse entender en este caso... 

Gracias por las respuestas. Eran preguntas más bien retóricas, pero de todas maneras me sirve para saber la evolución o desaparición de la expresión. Satisfacción siento por tu intervención.


----------



## Kaxgufen

A mí me parece que abrevian una expresión más larga y no por eso el verbo entender va a tener otro significado. Hace un tiempo (y creo que nació a partir de una propaganda televisiva) se decía en una especie de portuñol: "Nau sei se vosé mi intendi". El hecho de decirlo así lo despegaba de la muletilla "¿te das cuenta?" que habia terminado por vaciarse, y era como que uno estaba siendo deliberadamente oscuro para no comprometerse diciendo las cosas a boca de jarro.


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> En Buenos Aires (zona porteña) el término apareció alrededor de 1980 (es decir, más o menos en la misma época que dice *Xiao*).
> Se usó un tiempo largo y luego me parece que cayó en desuso, o no me crucé con gente que lo usara.
> 
> No sé si lo decían los homosexuales entre sí, pero sí lo usaban lo no homosexuales para referirse a ellos (y aquí 'ellos' excluye a 'ellas', pues la palabra apareció en una época en la que el lesbianismo se tapaba muy cuidadosamente).
> 
> Ojalá alguno de los muchachos argentinos cuente si lo conoce.
> 
> Saludos._




Me había olvidado del término, pero ahora que lo trae Calambur recuerdo haberlo leído, que no escuchado.

Sip, supongo era de los tempranos 80 pero, no sé por qué, creo que viene de antes (años 50?). ¿Habré leído el término en ese mamotreto de Bioy Casares, "Borges", en donde el chismoso autor referencia varias expresiones homofóbicas de Borges (que seguramente él compartía)? 

Digresión: de ese horrible libro sólo saqué una cosa buena: el  personaje más delicioso creado  (involuntariamente, con malicia y en pocas líneas sueltas) por Borges y Bioy: la Sra. de Bibiloni.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

ukimix said:


> Entiendo... en el sentido convencional del término, ¿no?


No necesitas aclararlo, con esa cara de machote todos entendemos que tú no entiendes.
En México nunca he oído "entender" con ese sentido.
Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Como mis paisanos, tampoco conocía el uso. Primera vez que me encuentro con él.

Saludo.


----------



## ukimix

flljob said:


> No necesitas aclararlo, con esa cara de machote todos entendemos que tú no entiendes.
> En México nunca he oído "entender" con ese sentido.
> Saludos


A ver si aprendemos a leer.


----------



## chileno

Escalofriante si Descarte hubiera dicho "Entiendo, por lo tanto soy"


----------

